# Hiking and Backpacking Gear



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm off to walk part of the Camino de Santiago in northern Spain this summer, and I'll be needing a good quality daypack, some hiking shoes/boots, socks, liners, etc. What's the best place to shop for these? I'm a woman, so I'll be looking for packs that are sold by gender.


----------

